# A new 'left wing' bar is being considered in Bristol



## Geri (Jul 10, 2017)

https://www.bristol247.com/food-and.../plans-bristols-first-left-wing-bar-revealed/


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2017)

Will they serve left wing ales and only have left wing crisps and peanuts?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2017)

You'll be asked to recite a random line from the internationale before you're allowed to go to the bogs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2017)

I do love that he's going to call it the Magic Money Tree, though.


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2017)

It's going to be full of Lib Dems and the sort of cunts who think walking round with an EU flag on waving a baguette is left wing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2017)

Good idea - take money and custom away from the Hydra.


----------



## chilango (Jul 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Good idea - take money and custom away from the Hydra.



Still haven't managed to pop in there. I've only ever had the free time in Bristol when it's been shut 

That one on the OP sounds horrible though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2017)

foirebax


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> You'll be asked to recite a random line from the internationale before you're allowed to go to the bogs.


 
They should make people sing it at the door before letting them in. That will sort the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## phillm (Jul 10, 2017)

He's a left-wing indie / electronic / dance DJ. 

Gameboy Raver profile - BandWagon


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2017)

Geri said:


> They should make people sing it at the door before letting them out. That will sort the wheat from the chaff.



FTFY


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2017)

> ...says musician Matuszewicz-Milne, whose first half of his surname comes from his Polish wife.



Err, thanks for that, B247


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Good idea - take money and custom away from the Hydra.


Unless Hydra has recently remodelled itself as a Canteen clone, then not sure how?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I do love that he's going to call it the Magic Money Tree, though.


I like that too. I'd definitely pop into the place if it opens.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Err, thanks for that, B247



Maybe he asked them to mention it since double barrelledness is generally considered toff (whereas it sometimes isn't).


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Good idea - take money and custom away from the Hydra.


I'm guessing you're still not facebooking but they just put something up about this. Shared the article and plugged their own events.


----------



## JTG (Jul 11, 2017)

The juke box is going to be entirely Billy Bragg isn't it?


----------



## JimW (Jul 11, 2017)

In these times; close the working class pubs, open the left wing ones.


----------



## JTG (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyway: these cunts are going to gentrify Old Market if it kills them


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2017)

I went to a Communist pub quiz in the stag and hounds once.  Not that I am a Communist. Our team didn't win. Maybe that's a metaphor for something.  

 This place sounds like it would be awful.

I might go.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 11, 2017)

_Left-Wing Bar_, huh. I wonder how far left then, I mean, how far left is left, and when you get there, what's left from there? At what point do the bar staff become owners of the place etc, what happens to the profits esp in a place where homelessness is worst in the city and what excuses are being employed I suppose we're all just tryna make a living at the end of the day maaan and I'm wondering when Bristol's going to hit peak food-drink shop anyway. Not yet apparently.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 11, 2017)

[QUOTE="Left-Wing Bar'']
..._share a drink and have a good time in a casual environment._
[/QUOTE]

Trotsky did not die in vain, comrades. Onward to Victory.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 11, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Good idea - take money and custom away from the Hydra.



I get what you mean but I doubt it. There's an actual point to the Hydra, if anything this rubbish might get a few people to visit Hydra, who might not have otherwise.


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2017)

Left wing equals pro  EU. 

 But what about the  finance capital friendly, neo liberal economic  policies enforced?...
Get out you are barred,  you racist. My wife is Polish!


----------



## petee (Jul 11, 2017)

JTG said:


> The juke box is going to be entirely Billy Bragg isn't it?


and henry cow.
real pub music, that.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 11, 2017)

> His idea is to create a space for people to talk about their political beliefs but also share a drink and have a good time in a casual environment.



Lovely idea! Wonderful idea! Amazingly original!

And this "space" wherein people can discuss stuff and also have a drink, would it actually be called a "pub", by any chance?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2017)

I wonder if it's going to be where the stag and hounds was  I'm really missing the stag and hounds.

I'd be excited if they put live music on. One of my favourite bands is ' Future of the left ' that would be perfect.....cept they'd need a pretty big venue.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 11, 2017)

phillm said:


> He's a left-wing indie / electronic / dance DJ.
> 
> Gameboy Raver profile - BandWagon
> 
> View attachment 111102


Now who does he remind me of...?


----------



## phillm (Jul 11, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Now who does he remind me of...?



Some sort of time machine hot tub thingy.....


----------



## phillm (Jul 11, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> _Left-Wing Bar_, huh. I wonder how far left then, I mean, how far left is left, and when you get there, what's left from there? At what point do the bar staff become owners of the place etc, what happens to the profits esp in a place where homelessness is worst in the city and what excuses are being employed I suppose we're all just tryna make a living at the end of the day maaan and I'm wondering when Bristol's going to hit peak food-drink shop anyway. Not yet apparently.



Peak food-drink shop appears to be happening now - all it's needs now is a savvy crapatilist to realise that a Corbyn themed bar / restaurant could do the biz for the whole shebang to start falling. The pic in the article looks like a 'Pop' Bristol - the world must be approaching the peak 'edgy container park' event horizon as well. 

https://www.bristol247.com/food-and-drink/features-food-and-drink/bristols-restaurant-bubble-burst/


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 11, 2017)

phillm said:


> Peak food-drink shop appears to be happening now - all it's needs now is a savvy crapatilist to realise that a Corbyn themed bar / restaurant could do the biz for the whole shebang to start falling. The pic in the article looks like a 'Pop' Bristol - the world must be approaching the peak 'edgy container park' event horizon as well.
> 
> https://www.bristol247.com/food-and-drink/features-food-and-drink/bristols-restaurant-bubble-burst/



A Corbyn themed bar/restaurant would need food sourced from its own allotment.


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I wonder if it's going to be where the stag and hounds was  I'm really missing the stag and hounds.


 
What has happened to it?

They banned Craig and all the punks.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> _Left-Wing Bar_, huh. I wonder how far left then, I mean, how far left is left, and when you get there, what's left from there? At what point do the bar staff become owners of the place etc, what happens to the profits esp in a place where homelessness is worst in the city and what excuses are being employed I suppose we're all just tryna make a living at the end of the day maaan and I'm wondering when Bristol's going to hit peak food-drink shop anyway. Not yet apparently.


I was asked by an american if there's s left wing pub in London last month... The best I could come up with was the local community buy out place. It did make me wonder if there was such a thing in other countries?


----------



## JTG (Jul 11, 2017)

Geri said:


> What has happened to it?
> 
> They banned Craig and all the punks.


Not been down that way for a while tbh. Went through a couple of changes of management in the last 3 years or so. When you say they were banned was that in its last guise as a music focused place?


----------



## JTG (Jul 11, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Lovely idea! Wonderful idea! Amazingly original!
> 
> And this "space" wherein people can discuss stuff and also have a drink, would it actually be called a "pub", by any chance?


Yeah we used to just go out and risk being tainted by people who didn't inhabit our own bubble. This is going to change all that clearly


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2017)

as a non-Bristolian who doesn't like bars I'd like to suggest this is a brave experiment in Big Society economics.  We're repeatedly told the hospitality industry can only survive by exploitation: paying staff minimal wages, zhcs, poor working conditions and high churnover.  

Clearly this won't be like that, staff will be well paid with proper contracts of employment and the sort of perks more associated with PR companies, ad agencies etc.  The workforce will be able to build a solid career and a secure life in the way the w/c could in the fabled days of social democracy.

Obviously the money has to come from somewhere, so customers will be charged significantly more than in neighbouring establishments.  In these days of Corbynmania they'll flock in, won't they?


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 11, 2017)

Their mortal enemies can be this Toronto sports bar - the name has more to do with chicken wings than anything else but it doesn't seem like the kind of place where you'd get punched in the face for being a Tory.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2017)

Geri said:


> What has happened to it?
> 
> They banned Craig and all the punks.


It shut in may. Can't remember why.


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2017)

Remember having a family party in a pub called The Right Wing in Edinburgh. Was a bit dubious but turned out to have football rather than political connotations. 

(It'd been bought by Gordon Smith of the Famous Five when he retired from football and was named after his position.)

The Famous Five (football) - Wikipedia


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2017)

phillm said:


> Peak food-drink shop appears to be happening now - all it's needs now is a savvy crapatilist to realise that a Corbyn themed bar / restaurant could do the biz for the whole shebang to start falling. The pic in the article looks like a 'Pop' Bristol - the world must be approaching the peak 'edgy container park' event horizon as well.
> 
> https://www.bristol247.com/food-and-drink/features-food-and-drink/bristols-restaurant-bubble-burst/


I have a bee in my bonnet about what B247 is now. The site's originator was Chris Brown, a local reporter who was (like many hacks in the city at the time) made redundant. He put his redundancy money into training in the dark arts of The Internet, and set up Bristol 24-7 as a predominantly hyperlocal news site, pursuing the sort of news stories which used to be the bread and butter of local papers before they became unsubbed repositories for Breathless PR Wank. There was at the time a vibrant Bristol blogging and social media community; Martin Booth ran one called Bristol Culture, which focused on reviewing cafes and shops. Brown brought in several bloggers (Booth included) as he tried to grow the site. He reached out for investors. Enter restaurant-loving Dougal Templeton, the Blofeld of Bristol publishing. He stumped up some cash, ousted Brown, and placed Booth in the editor's chair. The site was then reorientated around lifestyle stuff, essentially turning it into Mk II of Templeton's vision for _Venue_ magazine, which had eventually tanked under the weight of its failure to meet the challenges of the web.

So now instead of hard news, we get things like:



> “Restaurants are now stacking on top of each other,” Sohn-Rethel says over a morning coffee at Boston Tea Party on Cheltenham Road before taking his young daughter swimming.



Caveat: I may have simply imagined all the above.


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> It shut in may. Can't remember why.



They were apparently losing a lot of money. Despite the music, rest of the time was dead. I didn't go there as much as I should have so yeah but is a real shame. Marveless building too.

There's a property being developed next door isn't there I think. More student flats or something?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep, more student flats


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Yep, more student flats



Bonkers isn't it. I guess the flow into universities of relatively wealthy students, many foreign, isn't drying up yet. 

"Foreign" mentioned only as there's clearly only so many UK people in a position to go.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 11, 2017)

nvm


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2017)

Some of those apartment blocks are for UWE too. 20 years ago, I lived in one which was basically a converted office. Least it was cheap though.


----------



## JTG (Jul 11, 2017)

xenon said:


> They were apparently losing a lot of money. Despite the music, rest of the time was dead. I didn't go there as much as I should have so yeah but is a real shame. Marveless building too.
> 
> There's a property being developed next door isn't there I think. More student flats or something?


The decline in numbers of Post journalists using it as their office can't have done them much good either


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2017)

JTG said:


> Not been down that way for a while tbh. Went through a couple of changes of management in the last 3 years or so. When you say they were banned was that in its last guise as a music focused place?


 
Yes, they said there was too much aggro at their gigs or summat.


----------



## JTG (Jul 11, 2017)

Geri said:


> Yes, they said there was too much aggro at their gigs or summat.


Oh. I remember all the punks outside for a while, then they weren't.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 12, 2017)

Great name. Shame about the rest. Jesus.

Maybe it'll be cheap at least. 3 quid pint for the wibberals to cry into!


----------



## phillm (Jul 12, 2017)

JimW said:


> In these times; close the working class pubs, open the left wing ones.



_*" The Revolution will not be monetized "*_
_(except it will be)_


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2017)

Redirect Notice

A left wing pub in Bristol.


----------



## phillm (Jul 13, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> A left wing pub in Bristol.



I had imagined a 'Corbyn themed pub' would be a more finessed product than a hope poster stuck over the inn sign and a vinyl banner over the door (oh and price increases behind the bar!). But hats off to the landlord he's got a load of free publicity and people talking. Cue many more 'Corbyn Arms' coming down the line maybe even the hated BrewDog will bring out a 'Jez We' can of some fake , overpriced 'craft beer' dyed red of course. 

Bristol landlord on why his St Werburgh’s pub is backing ‘King Corbyn’ for PM


----------



## NoXion (Jul 13, 2017)

While I'm sure the owner means well, this practice of the Left hiving itself off into little subcultural units is part of what has been contributing to its irrelevance since the 60s.


----------



## chilango (Jul 13, 2017)

NoXion said:


> While I'm sure the owner means well, this practice of the Left hiving itself off into little subcultural units is part of what has been contributing to its irrelevance since the 60s.



...though the tradition of a network of clubs, bars, libraries, sports clubs etc. that the CP had and is (was) still common in Europe is worth looking at.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 13, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...though the tradition of a network of clubs, bars, libraries, sports clubs etc. that the CP had and is (was) still common in Europe is worth looking at.



True, but that sort of thing strikes me as being less about counter-culture and more about maintaining class solidarity.


----------



## phillm (Jul 13, 2017)

xenon said:


> Bonkers isn't it. I guess the flow into universities of relatively wealthy students, many foreign, isn't drying up yet.
> 
> "Foreign" mentioned only as there's clearly only so many UK people in a position to go.



English language + a rinsed pound are probably helping.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 13, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...though the tradition of a network of clubs, bars, libraries, sports clubs etc. that the CP had and is (was) still common in Europe is worth looking at.


Yes but the CP tended to and still tends (in Europe) to have some form of relationship to the working class unlike the left here.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 13, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I was asked by an american if there's s left wing pub in London last month... The best I could come up with was the local community buy out place. It did make me wonder if there was such a thing in other countries?


I once went to a pub in Derby that was Indian owned had a photomontage of Che Guevra on the wall and a small pile of unsold Socialist Workers on the bar


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

Maybe they could YPG-theme it?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 13, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> It shut in may. Can't remember why.





xenon said:


> They were apparently losing a lot of money. Despite the music, rest of the time was dead. I didn't go there as much as I should have so yeah but is a real shame. Marveless building too.
> 
> There's a property being developed next door isn't there I think. More student flats or something?



Probably no one went in there because you had to choose between buying a pint or paying your rent that month.

Even at gigs I'd go to Longbar next door inbetween acts because I could get the same pint for over 50% cheaper.


----------



## chilango (Jul 13, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Yes but the CP tended to and still tends (in Europe) to have some form of relationship to the working class unlike the left here.



Indeed. Not just the CP in Europe though, Anarchists, autonomists and other leftists too have some of these structures...


----------



## chilango (Jul 13, 2017)

NoXion said:


> True, but that sort of thing strikes me as being less about counter-culture and more about maintaining class solidarity.



There's both going on.


----------



## snadge (Jul 13, 2017)

What the fuck is a 'left wing' bar?

Sometimes I despair...

The fucking hipsters arms, whatever next?


Actually 'The Hipster's Head', has a far better ring to it.

My head has just exploded, he's fucking crowdfunding it, CUNT.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 13, 2017)

hmmn. isn't every edl type fuckstick in bristol going to turn up pissed and cause grief there every weekend?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

They haven't managed to turn up at any of the other already existing  left wing pubs or venues.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

Lorca said:


> hmmn. isn't every edl type fuckstick in bristol going to turn up pissed and cause grief there every weekend?


What's the lesson anyway - don't do leftwing stuff?


----------



## xenon (Jul 13, 2017)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Probably no one went in there because you had to choose between buying a pint or paying your rent that month.
> 
> Even at gigs I'd go to Longbar next door inbetween acts because I could get the same pint for over 50% cheaper.




4 quid ish a pint in most places now.  That's why I'm always in here. 

Not 'Spoons.


----------



## snadge (Jul 13, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> What's the lesson anyway - don't do leftwing stuff?




So you are quite alright with some DJ crowfunding a so called 'left wing' bar, ie getting other people to pay for it with absolutely no stake in it?

We already have left wing bars, they are called Social Clubs.

Sorry, working class bars.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

snadge said:


> So you are quite alright with some DJ crowfunding a so called 'left wing' bar, ie getting other people to pay for it with absolutely no stake in it?


I love it


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 13, 2017)

tbf, once it's up and running I'll probably drop by to see what this new-fangled _left wing_ gubbins is all about.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

It's not going to ever be up and running.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

Half the people who would even look in are anti-EU as well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2017)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Even at gigs I'd go to Longbar next door inbetween acts because I could get the same pint for over 50% cheaper.



NO SHOPLIFTERS 







(  )


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 13, 2017)

xenon said:


> 4 quid ish a pint in most places now.  That's why I'm always in here.
> 
> Not 'Spoons.



We sadly usually end up in 'Spoons for that very reason.


----------



## snadge (Jul 13, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I love it



Yeah, I also think it is hilarious, maybe I'm shouting at the wrong person here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

snadge said:


> Yeah, I also think it is hilarious, maybe I'm shouting at the wrong person here.


LIie the time you accused me of doxxing you - despite not knowing or caring who you are nor ever having encountered you before?

Oh yeah, 

Prick


----------



## snadge (Jul 13, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> LIie the time you accused me of doxxing you - despite not knowing or caring who you are nor ever having encountered you before?
> 
> Oh yeah,
> 
> Prick



Sometimes you offer an olive branch.

There are a few people on this forum that know me in RL on these boards, I make no secret of it, but it is my choice.

I quoted a pesonal email conversation concerning copyright, where I had a cease and desist order on, (because you doubted the situation), I removed the identifying email from my post, yet you quoted it and it took a personal request from myself, for you to remove it.

So get fucked, are you still drinking?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2017)

snadge said:


> Sometimes you offer an olive branch.
> 
> There are a few people on this forum that know me in RL on these boards, I make no secret of it, but it is my choice.
> 
> ...


I have no idea wtf you are on about and who you're talking about - clearly you don't either. 

That is a proper doxxing operation right there


----------

